# This might be cool



## ruinexplorer (Jul 3, 2010)

So, with all the hype about 3D TV (which so far I'm not impressed), I've been looking for the really cool technology. While this is still in development, I found a video of some really cool 3D imaging.

LiveLeak.com - 3D Hologram "Help us Obi Wan Kenobi, your'e our only hope!"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 4, 2010)

So, in continuing my geek quest for cool technology, I found this holographic display.

While I thought FogScreen was cool, I like what I see of this one a little more. I sent away for some more information and I'll pass it along when I see it.


----------



## gafflover87 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow man these are great finds! Im excited to see where they will take it from here.


----------

